# neversummer evo size



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

nahh do it


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

No thats actually a perfect size for you considering its a park board...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

See I was taught a different measurement technique. The dude at the Sports Chalet told me the perfect size board for me would be anything that sizes up to be the height up to the of the tip of my nose and nothing below my chin. 

....I believed him. 

And then I came here and learned it was based on one's weight. I got screwed over. Oh, and restating what everyone above me said, the size you have is about right.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That chin/nose heighth thing is the traditional rule of thumb. He wasn't misleading you, he just wasn't properly educated with how it should be now, which is taking weight into consideration as well.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah its all about the weight nahmean. Get the 151 you'll be ecstatic.


----------

